# HELP QUICK PLEASE none of my USB ports will work



## mrhollywo0d (Mar 23, 2008)

*I KNOW IT LOOKS LONG BUT PLEASE READ ITS A LONG PROBLEM* I have an emachine(i know they are crap)t3422, a fairly newer comp that up until about a month ago only had one problem. I had one usb port that when I plugged things in would cause an error message saying device not recognized but the rest worked fine. then I found my computer frozen one mornin after falling asleep to a movie did a manual shutdown and upon startup it froze again;when I tried to log into my user name at the windows welcome screen. I finally got it started up after about 25 tries and messing with my bios and boot order(have since been returned to defaults)and now none of my usb ports will work and my cou usage sits at 100 percent. I have tried to install usb drivers I got from emachine support and still does not work. I have tried reinstalling the original drivers for the usb enhanced host and when I do so the install screen sits at the file copy screen on a file "usbhub20.sys". it acts as if working properly, in the window the paper is still flying from folder to folder as if installing correctly. but will not move from there with in 15 min. I do not know what could be wrong I am attempting to fix this problwm without taking it to a tech. also; my computer has 512mb ram but when I looked into the comp info its shows that only about 200mb of my ram is available. It shows it as having 512 but only says like 237 is available. please help me in any way possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug the usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## mrhollywo0d (Mar 23, 2008)

reboot as in normal restart or reboot(system recover or restore)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as in reboot the computer


----------



## Sloth (Mar 23, 2008)

Try following this article KB 925196 on Microsoft website. I am from Microsoft support team and have handled these type of cases. Follow that and you may have to go thru other related links mentioned at the bottom of the article. 
Hope that works for you. Let me know the results ..
Take Care


----------



## mrhollywo0d (Mar 23, 2008)

when i try to uninstall the drivers the unistall window freezes i have to use task manager to close it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you right clicking on the usb listed item and choosing uninstall


----------



## mrhollywo0d (Mar 23, 2008)

yes an when i chose to unistall it ask me if im sure and i click ok and it freeezs there. i also tried deleting the registry values. i delelted them restarted and the new hardware bubble popped up as finding and installing a new usb root hub. i restarted again as it said and still nothing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------

